# Rudde Dogg's Schedule



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay my fellow anglers. I'm posting my schedule as to when I am off from work. Anyone that gets down this way or wants to come for a visit can shoot me a PM and we can wet a line. Can't garuntee we'll catch but we can fish just the same. I get every other weekend off so here it is starting in April:

April-13,14,15,27,28,29

May-11,12,13,25,26,27

June-8,9,10,22,23,24

July-6,7,8,20,21,22

August-3,4,5,17,18,19,31

September-1,2,14,15,16,28,29,30

October-12,13,14,26,27,28

Novemver-9,10,11,23,24,25

If ya can't make it on a weekend, let me know whn you can and if I'm workin I can take off.


----------

